# Taurus off the shelf quality



## Gordo (Oct 21, 2007)

After many years yearning I have finally started to persue my interest in handguns. My first purchase was a S&W Model 60 limited edition 357 mag. It is a J (small) frame but what a pleasure to shoot. Just the second time on the range i was getting reasonably accurate.
I deciced to go up a notch and purchased a Taurus Model PT940, 40 caliber semi auto. I wish I had never bought it. Accuracy, even for my buddy who is fully experienced is not good. the real bad part is it came with 2 magazines. First of all they are supposed to hold 10 rounds. Well, I have found no one who can get 10 rounds into the mag. Also, one of the mags continually causes a jam and the mag pops out of the gun. The dealer has ordered me a ne one. In the mean time I am looking at a new S&W or possibly a 9 millimeter to take its place.
Anyone with similare experiences?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Loved my 940. It's magazines were stiff at first, but in a few days they loosened up and took a full load without problems. The pistol was accurate and easy to shoot as well.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Gordo, Does this mean I can expect to see your PT940 in the Classifieds area soon? (The vultures begin to circle.... lol)


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Love my PT145*

I don't have experience with the 40, but I have a PT145 Mil Pro (ss slide) that I love. When I began using it, 9 was max in the mag. Now loading the 10th works, though I usually make that one a FMJ, not a hollow point.

After I first bought it, I fed it some Wolf ammo. Bad idea! Other than that the Taurus has worked perfectly. Big power in a small package. Great review in the press too. When I get home Sunday, I could post a reference for that.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*found review*

A couple of the reviews to which I alluded above:

Gun Test said it may be the best "fighting 45" among the several compact 45s they were testing at the time. I'll try to find the specific issue of Gun Test.

Here is the other online review - 
http://www.galleryofguns.com/shootingTimes/Articles/DisplayArticles.asp?ID=3682


----------

